# Project ideas for hardwood floor samples



## ejo4041 (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, I just can never make up my mind on hardwood floors...always checking them out in HD and have to "bring home some free samples for my wife to look at" ;)... I have accidentally accumulated a few over the past couple of years.

Anyways, not sure what to do with all of my samples. Was thinking of planing off the tops and bottoms and making a butcher block cutting board. Any other ideas? All different sizes.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2013)

How about a big chess/checkers board?


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2013)

Or plane em all flat and glue them up, cut em into pen blanks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 11, 2013)

This is funny, i went to Lowe's last week & purchased a whole bunch of hardwood floor samples for .35 each & re-sawed into blanks for making ceiling fan pulls, they will also work for Sierra style pens. I thought about going to the local flooring company & seeing if they will sell me- give me their cut off's


----------



## ejo4041 (Nov 11, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> This is funny, i went to Lowe's last week & purchased a whole bunch of hardwood floor samples for .35 each & re-sawed into blanks for making ceiling fan pulls, they will also work for Sierra style pens. I thought about going to the local flooring company & seeing if they will sell me- give me their cut off's


Haha, I meant this thread to be a funny haha, hasn't caught on though. Home Depot they are definitely free. When I put them on the belt, the cashier usually says "you know these are free right?" and I say "Oh, really?" every time. Every time I go there I grab a couple, which can happen 3 times a day sometimes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh I giggled....cuz I have a bunch too. peas in a pod here!


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 11, 2013)

You could always use them to make a patchwork workbench top. heck if you have enough put down a hardwood floor in your shop, one 4" square piece at a time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 12, 2013)

I use them for pen blanks all the time, I also keep an eye out when My neighbors put in new floors, ended up with a whole big box full of birds eye maple 4-12 inches long.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Nov 12, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> You could always use them to make a patchwork workbench top. heck if you have enough put down a hardwood floor in your shop, one 4" square piece at a time.


 
My neighbor installed oak hardwood floors in his ENTIRE house (and did a terrible job). He knew I was a woodworker and asked if I wanted his scraps. I was able to do my entire built in bench top in 3" wide, 3/4" thick oak. He was pissed when he saw how good it looked!!

he he he. I told him to call me before he started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

